# What to put with Firemouth



## Jordan_86 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have Three fire mouths and one unidentified CA they are very good and peacefull together what else should i put with them they are in a standard 55 gallon tank


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

well first we need a pic of the unidentified cichlid then we can go from there.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Agreed, we need to figure out what you have before we can make suggestions. Because you can't just assume that since your fish are all getting along that any and all fish you add will get along. We need to find out what the unidentified cichlid is so that you will add a cichlid that will get along with everyone and wont cause problems and have suitable match.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Also it will help to know the other cichlid so we will know if the 55 is even enough for what you have already. IMO, when everything is full grown, 3 firemouths and another cichlid might be too much for a 55. I wouldn't add anythin until you know what else you have and how large it could get.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh yeah forgot about that part! 

Good pick up cage!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Aw, don't worry. I got your back. :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks I am glad I have a friend and teammate!  :lol:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

...still waiting on those pics I guess. This mistory cichlid has me losing sleep ( :zz: ) at night. OK, not really. :lol: But I'd still like to see some pics.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

we cant help you if you dont help us man, we need to know before we can help.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think we lost him.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

yup


----------



## Jordan_86 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here he is blurry because he is so entergentic he wont stop moving
http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd22 ... titled.jpg


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Jordan_86 said:


> Here he is blurry because he is so entergentic he wont stop moving
> http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd22 ... titled.jpg


Your unidentified cichlid is a juvenile Gold Saum, commonly known in fish stores as a "Green Terror". It's too young to tell if it's a male or female, but males easily reach 10" in length and are aggressive. Females may or may not have aggression issues but in general are less aggressive than males, and also grow smaller. If it's a female I think you may be all right keeping her and maybe one firemouth in your 55-gallon tank. If it's a male then he might outgrow that tank and need something a little wider like a 75g tank. If you want to keep him in the 55g, he might get too aggressive to tolerate any tankmates and your firemouths may be in trouble.


----------

